# York, PA Pre-Show Shows....



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Went out to York, PA for some pre-show shows that are held in various places in and around the Fairgrounds. Found some nice stuff that will be usable for my American Flyer collection. I found some beat-up rolling stock -- a few gondolas and hoppers -- that I hope to customize my own way. They all have the steps remaining which is sometimes hard to find. Each was about a buck or two. Certainly with some cleaning, sanding, paint, decals and new trucks/couplers, these will be great pieces. The sky is the limit as far as the designs.

I found some used parts that will require a bit of work but nothing that is beyond my expertise. I got some single switch controls that I never knew Flyer produced -- what an awesome discovery. Wish they were all singles.
Got a piar of really clean remote switches as well.

I saw a lot of stuff that I wish I had the money to buy -- I guess that happens at any show -- LOL

I also found my first vintage Hudson 4-6-4. I've wanted a Hudson for quite some time now. This is the #322 AFL with smoke in the tender. I couldn't wait to get her home and try it out. Runs great and smokes like a champ. Usually when I find something, it needs work first. What a nice change of pace to find something that runs right from the seller.

Also picked up some other odds and ends, as well as a ton of Plasticville pieces to add to that collection.

Looking forward to the BIG sale on Thursday and Friday when all the sellers will be there.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Went out to York, PA for some pre-show shows that are held in various places in and around the Fairgrounds. Found some nice stuff that will be usable for my American Flyer collection. I found some beat-up rolling stock -- a few gondolas and hoppers -- that I hope to customize my own way. They all have the steps remaining which is sometimes hard to find. Each was about a buck or two. Certainly with some cleaning, sanding, paint, decals and new trucks/couplers, these will be great pieces. The sky is the limit as far as the designs.
> 
> I found some used parts that will require a bit of work but nothing that is beyond my expertise. I got some single switch controls that I never knew Flyer produced -- what an awesome discovery. Wish they were all singles.
> Got a piar of really clean remote switches as well.
> ...


I also bought my first Hudson at a train show in Syracuse, NY. S-I-T, and a great runner. I paid $100 bucks for it, and later I bought a SIB 322 to match it. I think I only paid $50 for that one...


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow, you're making out great at shows lately! Hope you find the rest of your list at the real show.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Enjoy the hunt / fun, Don!

Keep us posted ... maybe some pics of the craziness, too?!?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

tj -- That's a good idea. Although the TCA frowns on photos in the Halls. But I'll see what I can get -- maybe covert photo operation with my cell phone??

flynut -- I paid $170 for this one -- more than it is worth -- but it is a good runner and looks great even if not new-looking. It looks much like my other engines as far as age. So I'm fine with that. Considering it is 65+ years old, it looks great !! I'll have to post a photo or two later on.

Perhaps after I return from York, I'll post all my treasures. Sounds like a good post for a new thread.


----------

